# do you know why stepdaughter does this?



## preso (May 1, 2009)

She is someone who always picks the same type guy in the way of his race and culture... which is not her own.

Why do you think someone would do that? do you think she does it... thinking it upsets her father?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Is she white and choosing a black fella or vice versa? My wife has a thing for black guys. Nothing wrong with it, just something different.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Let me give you an example... lets say she is black....
and raised in the black culture... by black people with a ancestory
of black people who were leaders of that culture ( some famous). 

and.. the only guys she will date are small built mexican guys.
The usually have not been to college and have low paying jobs if any....
If she changes BF's... which happens quite a bit, each new one looks the same except for a new face... very small built, usually much shorter than her, weigh less than her... and always of the same culture.

I don't get it... maybe its a power thing ( she is bigger and stronger than her prefered men and she is not a big girl...she only weighs about 120 pounds and is 5 foot 4 or 5... the guys she picks look weak, frail and small and always the same race and culture)...

or a repulsion to her race and hertitage as she has some people in her ansestory who were noted historically as leaders of that culture she was born into and raised in. Maybe it's her way of showing how much she disrespects her father ??? and maybe she does this thinking it will hurt him?
maybe she does it to be able to beat up her BF's?

whats with this and all the small, frail, weak looking men who are all the same looking ?

I honestly don't know.

Are women not drawn to strong, healthy looking men? or is something strange about her and her preference of men?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

That's different. How old is she?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

GLOCKnRN said:


> That's different. How old is she?


20...
guys are about the same age... all live with their parents too... like her.... 
and she gets them all to come to her moms and move in... and they do so for awhile until they get tired of doing all the housework and helping her and her mother.,... then leave and she replaces them with a new version of mr small frail weak looking guy of another race and culture.


I think it's strange too as she isn't really good looking or anything but she's not ugly... so why pick the skinny, small guy on the beach who gets sand kicked at them?

Are her preferences saying something about her? I don't know what to think but I find it odd too.
Most women like strong healthy men...

and whats with the same cultural background which is not hers thing?
I dont know what to make of it !

I tend to think maybe she is a bully as she is very aggressive after you get to know her, mean, controlling and bossy too.
She got one guy so mad, he threw a brick through the front window of her mothers house when he left her !


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Does sound like she is controlling. Someday she'll grow up and choose a man who can take care of her...hopefully.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I hope that if there are any little people/ midgets of that culture and race they don't meet her... she seems drawn to very small, short men who weigh less than 90 pounds.


Her father believes she does this because she thinks it will hurt him. That he believes she is trying to shock him.

I dont know what her thing is to be honest.

I just find it odd a woman would seek out/ date and sleep with
a guy she could beat at arm wrestling and even pick up and carry....
and why all the same looking guy? is she actually drawn to this culture for some reason? is it exciting for her?
I dont know.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, I'd think a woman would want a bigger guy in bed.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

yeah I know....

and another thing... she claims to never want kids. I am wondering there is some connection there.. maybe she has pedofile tendencies ? 
or that she somehow knows she will be an abusive parent?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Most people her age don't want kids, they just happen.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

GLOCKnRN said:


> Most people her age don't want kids, they just happen.



really ?
times must have sure changed then. When I was in high school and just after all the women wanted to get married and have kids.
all were her age.

They actually wanted to !!!! 
Was like a mad dash to the alter and to have kids

I know this because several were my friends and because I did not see 18 to 21 as a good age to marry and start a family... I was thought to be odd, a non christian and many other things....
all evil ... lol


My own family told me I would be sorry not to marry and have kids quickly...
as I would be too old at 25 and 30.... to have kids and too old to raise them...
Maybe times have changed ...
but birth control was around in the late 70's and 80's too you know and just as easy to get as it is now.

most people her age now... don't want them? r u serious?
thats news to me.

With the severe child support enforcement these days... seems it would be even more appealing to a certain of woman who has no plans to get a degree... or be working full time.

More so if their mothers were women who married, divorced and now get hefty child support checks, as her mother does.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

preso said:


> really ?
> times must have sure changed then. When I was in high school and just after all the women wanted to get married and have kids.
> all were her age.
> 
> ...




We didn't choose to have kids, my wife found out she was pregnant. We weren't even married when she was pregnant-engaged though.  I am glad we had our son when we did, I like being a young parent. 
My personal opinion is that having children young is the only way to.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Maybe...
her emotional needs to take control and advantage of people are greater than her ability to see clearly and make choices she can live with happily. Seems she has lots of anger for her father because she can not take advantage of him and the situation with him due to her parents divorcing... so she finds men she can take advantage of.

whatever her problem may be... she is sure an odd young woman.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

GLOCKnRN said:


> My personal opinion is that having children young is the only way to.



the question would then be... as to what is considered young.

I'm 50 and I think I'm young...
lol
not young as in hot.. young as in lifespan, as I'm going to be around another 30 or 40 years.. so I do not consider myself old.

I feel 30's is the best time to have kids for couples, after work and education are in place... not before.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

My question is... why do you care what sort of man she chooses? It doesn't affect you (directly) so why not chalk it up to the fact that she is making different choices than you would? Who cares if she likes guys who are physically smaller than she is. 

I also think the statement that her not wanting kids might indicate she has pedophile or abusive tendencies is completely outrageous. Those are completely independent things. She's 20, for god's sake. When I was 20, I didn't want kids either, and knew very few people that age who did.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Leahdorus said:


> My question is... why do you care what sort of man she chooses? It doesn't affect you (directly) so why not chalk it up to the fact that she is making different choices than you would? Who cares if she likes guys who are physically smaller than she is.
> 
> I also think the statement that her not wanting kids might indicate she has pedophile or abusive tendencies is completely outrageous. Those are completely independent things. She's 20, for god's sake. When I was 20, I didn't want kids either, and knew very few people that age who did.


Its not that I care who she dates, but I do not understand her type as most women it seems would at least seek out healthy, strong men. Her preferences I find as very odd.
The men are smaller than her by quite a bit. I find it very odd.
I don't think most women want a weak looking, small, frail man...
she is the first I have ever known to seek out that type of man..
and they are always of a certain culture and race, which differs than hers.
I find that odd.

I asked about if she may have these pedofile tendencies because the men look so boylike... so I don't see my question as outragoues...

Maybe your a male becausre right after I graduated high school, most women I knew wanted to marry and have kids and every one of my girlfriends did that by the time they were 20...
I was the oddball since I did not see that as appealing.

Your world has been nothing like mine apparently as my family even encouraged me to marry right out of high school and start a family. I thought everyonbe to be insane...
maybe I was just ahead of my time.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

I am female, 41, and had one child at age 33. Even then, I was not sure I wanted kids. 

I think guys who wear eyeliner are hot. Go figure. Everyone has different preferences.

My world was different, yes, as everyone in my family went to college and no one got married before age 25 and no one had kids before age 29 or so. Most of my friends and colleagues were the same. Maybe it is based on geographic location. There are very few really young moms in Silicon Valley.

(PS: the guy I married never has, and never EVER will, wear eyeliner. )


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I grew up in a city with one of the most famous and largest catholic churches in the USA.... everyone was catholic in that city and the church was often filled with tourists... except me... when I was in my 20's I was agnostic.
so maybe its regional as you say.


----------

